# Riding in Denver



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone know of a dry spot to ride this weekend in Denver area? The trails are usually snowy for a couple of days. I have a new biuke and really want to ride.
Help?


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Evergreen, maybe?*



germplayer said:


> Anyone know of a dry spot to ride this weekend in Denver area? The trails are usually snowy for a couple of days. I have a new biuke and really want to ride.
> Help?


This is my first posting, sorry if there are any issues with it. My favorite rides are the road around Evergreen, and there's a terrific resource for some of the better ones at http://www.teamevergreen.org/sitemap_RR.htm. When all else fails I'll ride from the King Soopers in Bergen park down to Evergreen Lake and back. Lots of traffic, but great shoulders and clears snow quickly. Enjoy -- JKR


----------



## rodey (Nov 20, 2002)

We got a ton of snow last night but I just drove my regular 'winter' route tonight and it is rideable...21 mile loop but it would be safest to do on a mountain bike which I plan on doing tomorrow morning. Basically starting out in Kittredge, go over Parmalee Gulch to hwy 285..turn right for about 1/8 mile to Turkey Creek Road for about 1.5 miles..then turn right (North) up North Turkey Creek Road (this is where it is the most snowy so be careful) until you hit Hwy 73...then turn right to go into Evergreen or Left to Conifer...good luck


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*boring but dry...*

Since I live in Highlands Ranch, I ride various 10-15 miles laps around town and sometimes venture south on Quebec (Monarch) to Castle Pines. All of our major streets have 3' to 6' wide shoulders which make for relatively safe riding.

My regular mountain routes are all too wet/icy/dirty right now.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Hey C-40 do find the air thinner on cold tempature?*



C-40 said:


> Since I live in Highlands Ranch, I ride various 10-15 miles laps around town and sometimes venture south on Quebec (Monarch) to Castle Pines. All of our major streets have 3' to 6' wide shoulders which make for relatively safe riding.
> 
> My regular mountain routes are all too wet/icy/dirty right now.


My ride this morning was 20 degree at 7am and it just felt like the air was thinner than normal. I'm sure it was colder since I'm not including wind chill factor.


----------

